
Swiss pharma company Roche is buying Flatiron Health for $1.9B - rwx------
https://techcrunch.com/2018/02/15/swiss-pharma-company-roche-is-buying-flatiron-health-for-1-9-billion/
======
TuringNYC
Is this considered a "successful" buyout given the fairly low multiple on the
B round? Curious if the employees got anything after liquidity preferences...

~~~
shawndimantha
Multiple on Series B valuation is 6x, post money valuation for that round was
$350M. C round post money valuation was $1.2B (led by Roche, also the
acquirer). Not sure what preferences were, but investors owned less than 50%
at the C round. Data from PitchBook. Congrats to the team!

